# DIY STARTER KITS



## xstrid3rx (25/5/16)

Hi All 

I would like to start making my own Juice just for personal use.

Im looking for a starter kit i cant seem to find anything except for skyblue's kits but they are out of stock. 

i would like to make some cola and root beer juices can any one please let me know if you know of other kits or something for me to start off with i would really appreciate it .

Thanks


----------



## RichJB (25/5/16)

I'm not sure why you'd need a kit. The kits I've seen just give you nicotine, PG, VG, some flavours and then maybe some bottles, flasks, syringes etc all in a box. You can buy all of these items individually. DIY mixing doesn't require special equipment available only in a kit. If the kit gives you a 25ml syringe, using a 20ml syringe that you bought from the chemist isn't going to make any difference.

Read up about DIY mixing on any of the net's many sites. You'll need to do that anyway as kits don't come with instruction manuals on how to become a master mixer. The DIY websites will give you a good idea what you need. You can then source these products at any number of stores near you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/5/16)

xstrid3rx said:


> Hi All
> 
> I would like to start making my own Juice just for personal use.
> 
> ...



Hi @xstrid3rx , i have moved this for you to the "Who has stock" section so that the vendors can help you out if they choose to.


----------



## craigb (20/12/16)

RichJB said:


> I'm not sure why you'd need a kit. The kits I've seen just give you nicotine, PG, VG, some flavours and then maybe some bottles, flasks, syringes etc all in a box. You can buy all of these items individually. DIY mixing doesn't require special equipment available only in a kit. If the kit gives you a 25ml syringe, using a 20ml syringe that you bought from the chemist isn't going to make any difference.
> 
> Read up about DIY mixing on any of the net's many sites. You'll need to do that anyway as kits don't come with instruction manuals on how to become a master mixer. The DIY websites will give you a good idea what you need. You can then source these products at any number of stores near you.



I also find the kits have extra stuff that I wouldn't see myself using, ie. if you are going to mix by weight you won't need syringes. If you are going to mix with syringes you won't need a scale, etc.


----------



## kyle_redbull (20/12/16)

Blck Vapour does the starter kits check out www.blckvapour.co.za 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/12/16)

TheFlavourMill has a nice DIY starter kit for R320 you can see it here

You will just need to include concentrates that you need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

